# ....silicone still uncured days later!?!



## joeyboy (Apr 10, 2007)

((( I had posted the install of the first one, here's the link for pictures showing exactly the way I did it, and yeah I know it's all but guaranteed to break to come off that wall, but that's ok!!

http://www.diychatroom.com/showpost.php?p=76453&postcount=19

This new one is the exact same thing, almost the same size, I just liked how the first came out and happened to get another mirror piece, so I repeated the same procedure and ended up with gooey, uncured silicone somehow!))))


----------



## joeyboy (Apr 10, 2007)

(nevermind about the 'used silicone' idea, just checked and had actually used a fresh cartridge of white silicone for this one - the first one I did I used the EXACT same type of silicone, only from one of those squeeze tubes instead of a cartridge/caulking gun)


----------



## HandyPete (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm not an expert but, Silicone doesn't "cure", it dries. Check the temp and humidity levels and things might go a bit better.

--pete


----------



## joeyboy (Apr 10, 2007)

HandyPete said:


> I'm not an expert but, Silicone doesn't "cure", it dries. Check the temp and humidity levels and things might go a bit better.
> 
> --pete


I think you still get the idea - it hasn't cured/set/become hard/finished doing it's thing/etc. It's still goo, that's the main point :wink: (cure definitions are really irrelevant - every silicone cartridge and tube in my garage specifically mentions curing multiple times, but it's irrelevant what we call it).

"check temp / humidity levels" 
Care to elaborate on that? Does this problem sound like humidity/heat? It is very likely not, as temperature is constant inside (thanks HVAC, no temperature variances from 1 mirror install to the next), and humidity changes are negligible - it's not like I have a sauna going and I can't figure out why my silicone won't cure. Unless silicone is hyper-sensitive to minor temp/humidity variations in a house in FL, I don't think that's the issue..



Any other thoughts? I'd just like to know if it's too late at this point and needs to be removed/reapplied, or if it may just eventually cure on its own. My hunch is that the alkyds in the spray paint may not have fully dried, I always find spray paints still smell past their full 'dry' times, so perhaps there's an interaction where the silicone touches the spray-painted trim pieces that's prohibiting a proper cure..


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

The only time I ever saw that problem, it turned out to be a very old tube of product. Another posibility here is that the solvents in the liquid nails is reaching the silicone and affecting it.
If it hasn't cured in a "couple of days" it not going to, so you may as well face the task of gettting it off.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Some actual silicones, like GE silicone, do have a limited shelf life
I say actual silicone, because there are siliconized latex caulks that don't have a "use by" date
There are also some types of caulk that remain "tacky" to the touch for days as they cure, but are paintable as soon as they skim

So yes, actual silicone does go bad

But you might want to post up exactly what you used


----------



## joeyboy (Apr 10, 2007)

I used the plain-jane, red-tube GE brand, white 100% silicone (hmm, 100% but mixed with microbial guard stuff..). But yeah, the real generic silicone they have on in red (white silicone) and blue (clear silicone) on every endcap at home depot :laughing: .




The tube was bad, I apologize for even having started this thread before realizing that, perhaps, it'd be a good idea to put a bead out in my garage to see if that cured. Did that yesterday, still completely goo this morning, tube's gotta be gone then (with an 08/08 expiration date - must be the FL garage!!).

Again sorry for having even wasted anyone's time without trying the most obvious variable out by doing a test line away from the mirror's adhesives/paints :blush:


----------



## HandyPete (Mar 23, 2008)

joeyboy said:


> Again sorry for having even wasted anyone's time without trying the most obvious variable out by doing a test line away from the mirror's adhesives/paints :blush:



Dude, don't be sorry, everyone here loves this kind of talk and it gives everyone a chance to gain just a bit more knowledge.

- pete


----------



## Hugomaxx (Apr 14, 2008)

*Happened to me too!*

I've had the same thing happen with the exact same kind of caulk (unopened GE red tube, anti-mildew). I installed a couple sinks and it never dried. I had to scrape off all the old caulk and use a new tube. I can't bring myself to use that same kind again. It is possible that it was in my garage through the winter, but I am not sure. Still don't know if that would make a difference.


----------



## joeyboy (Apr 10, 2007)

just happened to touch it, and it's cured, finally


----------



## Lansing (May 8, 2008)

I love it when it ends up working out for you...Good stuff there...Having done this here with a mirror as well ... it was good to hear the many good ideas your thread got posted here...You have nothing to be sorry for in my opinion...


----------



## redheadlad (May 10, 2008)

Found your original question through a search engine and thought I'd post a few clarifying points. It is correct to say that silicone cures, not dries. It is formulated with an additive that causes it to cure. These formulas would never be "touchable" without this additive, so it is correct to say it is a curing agent, because silicone never really "dries." The GE silicones seem to have more frequent issues with tackiness and longer curing times. GE claims that freezing silicones should have no effect on performance, just thaw and use, however I would say that I have heard about more issues with these products that have possibly been exposed to temperature changes. The expiration date on the tube is a guideline, and oftentimes the produce does not seem to cure well months before the expiration date. The problem seems to be centered around this curing additive which is obviously not very stable and susceptible to age and possibly climate changes prior to air exposure. I'm glad yours finally cured...


----------

